# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  اردنيه وفدى بلادي

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سألت ذات مرة: ما الوطن بالنسبة لك؟فأجاب الطفل إجابة شامخة الرأس قوية العزم: من صميم قلبي أحبه, و بقلبي أحفظه, و بيداي أزرع و أحصد حتى يصبح أكبر و أجمل, و بنغمات صوتي و بأعلاها ألحن الأشعار و أنشد الأغاني وأهتف قائلا: 
عاش وطني الأردن. 
فكل حرف من أحرف كلمة الأردن تنحني أمامها المعاني و يعجز اللسان عن التعبير لها, فالأردن صورة و أكثر من خيال. 
فالألف: أرى فيك وطني مرأةً تعكس صورةً, صورة الأمل الأخضر في خيّرات أرضك,و صورةَ الحب الأجمل في علو علمك, و سماؤُك 
الصافي يرسم ابتسامةً ترحب بالخير الآتي. 
الراء:رسمت اسمك وطني على جبيني بماء الذهب, و نقشت 
صورتك في قلبي بالماس و اللؤلؤ, فلذلك أينما أقمت و أينما 
ذهبت سيبقى جبيني مرفوعاً و سيبقى قلبي أبيضاً ناصعاً لأنك فيّ و لن تزول للأبد . 
الدال:دع شمعة الحياة تذوب لتنير طريق الجيل الآتي,و قنديل المحبة يشتعل ليرسل عصافير الحُب لتقرع أبواب قلوبنا و تستقر فينا و تكبر معنا, حتى نأخذ منها العِبرة؛وكما أنها تُحِب عشها المتواضع و البسيط و تستقر به, كذلك نحن أن نحب وطننا و نعيش فيه. 
النون:نسمة الهواء العليل أراها في سماك ترقص وتتمايل كالزهرة في الروض تتلوا آيات الفرح و تنشد لحن الوفاء فتضم نفسي تلائمه العذب,و أرى هناك في الصورة أيضاً تلةً مكسوةً بكوفية خضراء في وسطها كوكب يدور حول نفسه يولّد نوراً ساطعاً يطلق منه أسهماً قد طبع عليها أحبب وطنك.
أخي وطنك هو عنوانك,ازرعهُ في قلبك و اجعله كالمرآة لترى نفسك فيها أينما كنت و أينما أقمت. فكما تقول الأمثال: 
(مهما شرّقت و مهما غرّبت لن تجد خيراً من الوطن ) 
و أستذكر معكم قول الشاعر في وطنه: 
وطني لو شغلت بالخلد عنه نازعتني إليه بالخلد نفسي ربي احفظ الاردن سياده وشعب وارض

----------


## اردنية 10

وطني لو شغلت بالخلد عنه نازعتني إليه بالخلد نفسي ربي احفظ الاردن سياده وشعب وارض
ولك والله انك ورده
وانا لو طلبو مني روحي للأردن بعطيهم

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

اه والله لو طلبو روحي لاعطيها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله على الكلام الرائع 


يسلمووو  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور شديفي ومعاذ واردنيه على المرور

----------

